# plugging older hovabator to digital thermostat



## spuds (Mar 23, 2014)

I have an older type Hovabator w/fan. After monitoring for a week I came to the conclusion that the thermostat turns on the heating element at 84F and off at 92F. Which to me is too far of a swing especially since I'm trying to incubate for predominantly female. I was toying with the idea of using an additional thermostat (hopefully more accurate) to control the Hovabator. What do you guys think? Any suggestions on a thermostat?

Thanks in advance for your time.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Mar 23, 2014)

spuds said:


> I have an older type Hovabator w/fan. After monitoring for a week I came to the conclusion that the thermostat turns on the heating element at 84F and off at 92F. Which to me is too far of a swing especially since I'm trying to incubate for predominantly female. I was toying with the idea of using an additional thermostat (hopefully more accurate) to control the Hovabator. What do you guys think? Any suggestions on a thermostat?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your time.



The way to reduce the swing is to use a proportional thermostat, aka rheostat.

Most temp regulators simply turn the device on or off. That means the heating element is on HIGH or off. A proportional controller turns the heating element on just a little if a little heat is needed or more if more heat is needed. Like a dimmer switch instead of an on/off switch.

Those proportional controllers that are automatic cost about
$100. Might as well buy a Reptobator from ZooMed at that point, then you have an integrated unit.

Maybe someone else will have a better $$ idea.


----------



## EricIvins (Mar 23, 2014)

For something like a hovabator, we always use Ranco Thermostats which are heavy duty as far as typical thermostats go. Proportional Thermostats do not pair well with something like a hovabator. Proportionals would work best on newer technology.

With that said, all you have to do is turn the Hovabator as high as it will go and you let the Thermostat do the rest. Hovabators are proven, and we have hatched many things out of them over the years. Just understand they are "dumb" technology and are not redundant. A lot of the newer Incubators are. Keep that in mind...


----------



## spuds (Mar 24, 2014)

EricIvins said:


> For something like a hovabator, we always use Ranco Thermostats which are heavy duty as far as typical thermostats go. Proportional Thermostats do not pair well with something like a hovabator. Proportionals would work best on newer technology.
> 
> With that said, all you have to do is turn the Hovabator as high as it will go and you let the Thermostat do the rest. Hovabators are proven, and we have hatched many things out of them over the years. Just understand they are "dumb" technology and are not redundant. A lot of the newer Incubators are. Keep that in mind...



Thanks for your time. I tried looking up Ranco Thermostats, but the only ones I could find had to be hard wired. Is that the type you're using? I was hoping to find something a little dumby proof, that I could plug the Hovabator into.


----------



## jackrat (Mar 25, 2014)

Before I invested any more money trying to make this setup work,I'd invest in a Reptobator. Good proportional unit. I have 4 running right now.They have been in continuous use for the last three years and I have had great hatch rates with them.


----------



## biochemnerd808 (Apr 22, 2014)

I have a very old Hovabator that I got on Craigslist for under $20. Using the dial thermostat, it fluctuated from 82 degrees F to 93 degrees F, which obviously is too much of a range. I solved the problem by attaching a Hydrofarm digital thermostat. The temperatures have been VERY even, ranging from 88 degrees at the lowest to 89.5 degrees at the highest. I credit the thermostat with that, plus I piled a bunch of quilts around the incubator to help keep the temps steady. 
(Hubby: "Sweetie, what on earth is that pile of quilts doing in that corner?!" Me: "Those are my future tortoise babies. Don't touch!")


----------

